# Convinced...



## Fly Caster (May 31, 2004)

...we'll soon be having my only child baptized. She's two, and my wife and I have been wrestling with this for these two years.

I just see that I'm running out of objections. I see enough evidence, from scripture, to convince me --beyond [i:7d34e980f2]reasonable [/i:7d34e980f2]doubt-- that the covenantal view of baptism is correct. 

Please pray for greater understanding for us and for courage as we try to explain our decision to our families.


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 31, 2004)

Great to hear! It's neat that you're about to give the covenant sign to your daughter. I know I'll have to deal with the family issue as well if and when I have a child, since my whole family is staunch A/G. I'll pray that God will give you and your wife continual providencial guidance and Scriptural illumination.

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 1, 2004)

By the way, Paul, where'd your avatar go? You looked really cool in that pic (even though I know you're probably sick of all the Stone Cold James White comments )!

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 31, 2004)

I have been SBC for 12 years, Reformed for 4. I have always ignored the CT arguments. After reading the whole Bible on the sign of the covenant, I am convinced that the paedobaptist position is correct. This happened this week. The factors that influenced me to change are: going to an OPC church and you guys! Please pray for me as my family is staunch SBC.

This will change where I go to seminary. What would y'all recommend: New Orleans Baptist Theological or RTS Jackson?

Regards


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey Jacob, you may want to edit your signature if you are no longer a Credo


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 31, 2004)

Jacob,
We rejoice with you. Tomorrow, Tina and I will place the sign upon the head of our daughter Zoe Olivia. She will be 1 on the 23rd.

Praise God!


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 31, 2004)

I'll be praying for you Jacob, glad to hear about your new position.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 31, 2004)

Amen Jacob!
!!!!!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 31, 2004)




----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 31, 2004)

[quote:d8631616a9="Finn McCool"]I have been SBC for 12 years, Reformed for 4. I have always ignored the CT arguments. After reading the whole Bible on the sign of the covenant, I am convinced that the paedobaptist position is correct. This happened this week. The factors that influenced me to change are: going to an OPC church and you guys! Please pray for me as my family is staunch SBC.

This will change where I go to seminary. What would y'all recommend: New Orleans Baptist Theological or RTS Jackson?

Regards[/quote:d8631616a9]

Jacob,

RTS Jackson hands down. Contact me off list and I can give you information and probably set you up with a tour.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks Fred,

My pastor, Jack Sawyer, went to RTS. At the beginning of the year in the next month or so, he and I are thinking of making a visit to tour the place. Any help on your part would be great. My lady-in-waiting, Evie Breithaupt, is also interested in going to RTS for Old Testament studies. My email address should be listed in my profile or on my signature if you have any questions. Either way, I'll probably email you in the next day or so with a more detailed response.

Regards, 

Jacob


----------

